# Why The Hell Are Fursuits So Creepy Lookin'?



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 6, 2015)

So for le shit's and giggles I decided to look up fursuits and stuff since I was bored as fuck and sorta curious how a fursuit would look like if I for some god forsaken reason plopped down $3000 for one. Boy oh boy, why the fuck do all look so unsettling and same-y? Like I thought they were supposed to be cute and stuff? Like that shit looks like something a child molester would wear or something.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 6, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fco58EYK-UI

Though you have to admit, some... are adorably cute.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15364846/

The nice ones ARE out there, hope a changed your mind a lil on suiting.


----------



## SparkyWolf (Jan 6, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fco58EYK-UI
> 
> Though you have to admit, some... are adorably cute.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zop (Jan 6, 2015)

I think part of the weirdness comes from the eyes. The fursuits Crunchy_Bat showed had covered and narrowed eeyes, respectively. But some suits have these giant cross-eyed pupils that stare into your soul.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 6, 2015)

SparkyWolf said:


> On a serious not I don't find fursuits creepy in the slightest. I'd love to have one (If only I had 3k to burn), maybe for some people they take getting used to. IDK...



I feel the SAME EXACT WAY. God give me 3K


----------



## Kazolas (Jan 6, 2015)

oh my god that video
2adorable4me


----------



## mcjoel (Jan 6, 2015)

I don't really find them creepy looking i it probably just depends on who the maker is.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 6, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fco58EYK-UI
> 
> Though you have to admit, some... are adorably cute.
> 
> ...



Both of those are awful.


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 6, 2015)

Maybe it's the vacant stare the artifical eyes have? i recommend these.


----------



## Zop (Jan 6, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Both of those are awful.



But ur poopin on their parade


----------



## Selachi (Jan 6, 2015)

I don't find them creepy, but then again i'm not painfully insecure about my interest in the fandom...


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 6, 2015)

dirtypaws said:


> Maybe it's the vacant stare the artifical eyes have? i recommend these.



I nearly shit myself, those are terrifying, sorry XD


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 6, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> I nearly shit myself, those are terrifying, sorry XD



oh nonsense, they're adorable!


----------



## SparkyWolf (Jan 6, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Both of those are awful.



If you think that those are bad, I'd suggest taking a peek at this


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 6, 2015)

Selachi said:


> I don't find them creepy, but then again i'm not painfully insecure about my interest in the fandom...



You're right, clearly I'm just massively insecure.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 6, 2015)

I guess fursuits aren't for everyone, then again you could always try to design a suit that you think would look more your speed/not creepy since you can draw, then pass that on to a fursuit maker.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 6, 2015)

OR on the flip side you could make one thats sort of purposefully creepy to hop that hurdle and just rock that.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Jan 6, 2015)

Considering that 90% of the people are probably the same specie or just use the same body, you only end up with a different head having a different marking. You need a certain snowflake feature slapped on to the head to try and make them look different.

It's like cosplay. With all the MMO using the same model now aday, you end up going with costume to tell who is from what. Sadly, costume isn't really on fursuiting list so you can't really tell who is who unless they have GLOWING SPARKLY MULTI-COLOR FUR.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 7, 2015)

The best. 

... my god, you're right.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 7, 2015)

Fursuits in general look creepy because the majority of them seem to be based off of brightly colored pajama onesies for the template and large heads with soulless eyes.

The best fursuits in my opinion are the ones that are minimally done and show off the person's humanity while at the same time having highlights of the animal difference. Furries are mostly human in form anyway so its less creepy and more visually interesting this way.

An example

Of course I doubt most furries could pull this off cuz they're out of shape basement dwellers <: But hell~ if you're gonna throw down a few thousand dollars anyway you may as well spend it on a personal trainer and someone who knows how to do makeup. lol


----------



## Joey (Jan 7, 2015)

They're hit or miss. Also depends on what you like (if you like anything to begin with), and what builders you like. The more money goes into them, and the more quality work a builder has in their portfolio, the better. If you spend less than 2.5 grand on a fullsuit, it probably won't be that great.

After that, it also depends _greatly_ on the person wearing it. If you stand still with your feet together and your arms laying dead at your sides, it's kinda creepy no matter how cute you look. Putting effort into animating and interacting with those around you helps a lot. Even just horsing around and being retarded is usually enough to break the ice for some. 

I saved 2.6k for one and paid it off a few months back. I must be crazy. But I love (good) fursuits for some reason, and I can't wait until mine is finished this year. I guess it just grew on me enough to where it wasn't creepy anymore. I can't wait to like... turn up and really muck about at CF this year. 

If you're creeped out by them, I don't blame you. -I really don't. I was in the same boat at one point. I just grew to understand the appeal, but it happened over a long period time. And by that, I mean it took several years.



GarthTheWereWolf said:


> An example



If I wanted to see a bunch of gay dudes prance around in makeup I'd just watch a drag show in LA. That's much more exciting.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 7, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> So for le shit's and giggles I decided to look up fursuits and stuff since I was bored as fuck and sorta curious how a fursuit would look like if I for some god forsaken reason plopped down $3000 for one. Boy oh boy, why the fuck do all look so unsettling and same-y?



Well. I know there's a lot of Canines and Foxes. So it would  make sense that they would at least look similiar... 


...Or it could just be you.



Crunchy_Bat said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fco58EYK-UI
> 
> Though you have to admit, some... are adorably cute.



Well. Shit. It's Telephone. She's always cute. Still got dominated by Doryuu tho.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 7, 2015)

I don't really see what the big deal behind "Telephone" and those dumb angel dragon things is. Kinda overrated imo.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 7, 2015)

It's the way she acts, man.


----------



## Joey (Jan 7, 2015)

Telephone is well respected because she actually does something: she _performs. _-That girl puts in *work. *And she did it in a way that was different enough (at the time) to make a name for herself. I think that's pretty cool.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 7, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> An example



He looks like a male stripper.


----------



## Machine (Jan 7, 2015)

I wanna know what kind of name is _Telephone_. Like what.




PastryOfApathy said:


> He looks like a male stripper.


Needs glitter and a man-thong.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 7, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> The best.
> 
> ... my god, you're right.



What are those wyverns suppose to be? Smaug's childern?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 7, 2015)

The cuties from Game of Thrones. ^


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 7, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> I feel the SAME EXACT WAY. God give me 3K



I know right? I looked at the prices for the suit maker mcjoel is gonna buy from later and I estimated $2200 minimum for a Valthero suit.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 7, 2015)

Joey said:


> Telephone is well respected because she actually does something: she _performs. _-That girl puts in *work. *And she did it in a way that was different enough (at the time) to make a name for herself. I think that's pretty cool.



Agreed, the commitment to her character is what makes her memorable, not her body or suit or dance, its the whole shahbang.


----------



## IAN (Jan 7, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> So for le shit's and giggles I decided to look up fursuits and stuff since I was bored as fuck and sorta curious how a fursuit would look like if I for some god forsaken reason plopped down $3000 for one. Boy oh boy, why the fuck do all look so unsettling and same-y?


 It's likely because most mainstream-makers have incorporated "that" expression to all their newer heads. You know the one, you see it in just about every Don't Hug Cacti head,, several Made Fur You heads, and some more recent Fursuiting.com heads (which breaks my heart because they're one of my favs T_T) and occasional smaller/growing fursuit maker who's using the aftermentioned as basis.

It's the expression that when pointed out, it becomes a nuisance to every suit you look at that contains it. It's the one where they look almost like they're smiling but not really, more-so as if they've fallen into a trance and don't know where they are. Like they're just like "durr pretty lights" or something, minus the crosseyes.


There are still many suit makers that don't contain it, and even with the ones that do contain that expression I can forgive if the fursuit performer actually makes up for it. Like I've seen some suits with absolutely terrible construction but still manage to bring life into the character with the performance they put on with them.


----------



## Joey (Jan 7, 2015)

IAN said:


> It's likely because most mainstream-makers have incorporated "that" expression to all their newer heads. You know the one, you see it in just about every Don't Hug Cacti head,, several Made Fur You heads, and some more recent Fursuiting.com heads (which breaks my heart because they're one of my favs T_T) and occasional smaller/growing fursuit maker who's using the aftermentioned as basis.
> 
> It's the expression that when pointed out, it becomes a nuisance to every suit you look at that contains it. It's the one where they look almost like they're smiling but not really, more-so as if they've fallen into a trance and don't know where they are. Like they're just like "durr pretty lights" or something, minus the crosseyes.
> 
> ...



I do admit I like "that" expression. Though mine is probably going to be something else (I did ask for it)...


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Jan 7, 2015)

Swear to god if I ever get a partial I will just show this to the maker and say "make this, but with Grey's coloration" 
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/15158498/

She is so perf


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 7, 2015)

SparkyWolf said:


> Oh jesus... When I see Telephone it just makes me melt. CUTE OVERLOAD!



Weird. I thought that normal reaction would be an irresistible desire to kill her.




SkyboundTerror said:


> The cuties from Game of Thrones. ^



Bad book with even worse adaptation.


----------



## Teckolf (Jan 7, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> Weird. I thought that normal reaction would be an irresistible desire to kill her.



If you actually live up to the hype... Although, when the almost universal answer to what suiters you like is Telephone it can get a hair annoying. I really like Telephone but there are quite a few suiters that are just as good imho. 

To the OP: I see why you would think they are creepy. It is definitely the lifelessness of the faces, but for some reason I still love them.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 7, 2015)

I figure its because most are in a sort of uncanny valley where they just look weird and out of place. Not quite human, not quite animal, and not made to look cute and cuddly like a stuffed animal.

But I think you're looking at all the wrong suits. There are ze cute ones.




Or is this still creepy?

EDIT: Moar- 
http://31.media.tumblr.com/4f67f45fab2090b48577e61c766c5f7c/tumblr_mlf9fpGNsu1soy316o1_500.jpg
http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/aoiinu/19339862/750/750_original.jpg
http://adjectivespecies.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/2.png
the japanese do fursuits best


----------



## Filter (Jan 7, 2015)

^ That's adorable.

I like some fursuits better than others. When I discovered the  fandom about 15 years ago, none of the designs I saw online appealed to  me. Other than being anthropomorphic animals, they didn't resemble the  art styles that I was into. If I was going to dress up as a furry, then I  wanted to look more like what I had in mind. Fast forward to the  present, and I've noticed that there are many more styles and options to  choose from. Fursuits have become more of an art in their own right, and  builders like Monoyasha and Quarrezel have made the kind of suit I  envisioned more accessible. I'm currently working on a semi-realistic  fursuit with a resin head and a brightly colorful fur pattern. It may  take a while, but it's giving me what I want. And that's what a lot of  this is about. Those "creepy" fursuits are what their  builders/commissioners like. Although most probably want to be  entertaining and likeable, aesthetic tastes vary.



Joey said:


> Telephone is well respected because she actually does something: she _performs. _-That girl puts in *work. *And she did it in a way that was different enough (at the time) to make a name for herself. I think that's pretty cool.



You mean she doesn't just phone it in?

;D


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 7, 2015)

Battlechili1 said:


> I figure its because most are in a sort of uncanny valley where they just look weird and out of place. Not quite human, not quite animal, and not made to look cute and cuddly like a stuffed animal.
> 
> But I think you're looking at all the wrong suits. There are ze cute ones.
> 
> ...



Okay, that doesn't look like something hell bent on murdering me in my sleep.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 7, 2015)

Fursuits are creepy because they are often rushed and furries are stupid. If they took their time, they might look better, though this also requires intelligence and not seeing cons and the fandom as the only point to human life and existence on Earth, which may be hard for some furries.

Dorito looks good (partly because I wanted that suit, I can fit in it because short.). I would have commissioned the suitmaker, but then I learned he charges way too much. $4000 for something with no NFT fur? Ridiculous.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4136025/

I'm mostly a "realistic" suit guy, though. Those GoT dragons have recently become my favorite suits in the fandom. So much so that my suit after this sergal will be a dragon, perhaps something from Skyrim.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 7, 2015)

Uncanny valley perhaps?


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 7, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Okay, that doesn't look like something hell bent on murdering me in my sleep.


Then Japanese fursuits are your answer to this problem.

forgive me if I sound like a massive weeb
but that's what that was and all the ones I linked are from there


----------



## 1000bluntz (Jan 7, 2015)

For a time, I thought they were creepy too. I dunno I guess you just get used to it, after chilling with a few at cons you kinda get over it.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 7, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> The cuties from Game of Thrones. ^



They look more like the fatties that ate the cuties from the game of thrones.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 7, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> They look more like the fatties that ate the cuties from the game of thrones.


Here's a question: how many furries are watching GoT just because it has dragons in it? (And when will Martin start WoW?)

And those suits definitely aren't fatties, considering furries or North Americans in general.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 7, 2015)

Calemeyr said:


> Here's a question: how many furries are watching GoT just because it has dragons in it? (And when will Martin start WoW?)
> 
> And those suits definitely aren't fatties, considering furries or North Americans in general.



That is a good question. I am curious about that as well.
I've never read or watched GoT. I tired the card game. Much of it didn't make sense to me due to being unfamiliar with the source material. The only thing that I know about Got (Thanks to my friend who is fanatical about it) is
1. It has 3 dragons in it. 
2. George Martian is a sadist who enjoys creating characters you will get attached to and then kills them off.
3. And George will write pages on pages about food and people eating it.


----------



## shteev (Jan 7, 2015)

Maybe it's because pictures don't do them justice? Think of it like a mascot, seeing the thing hung up and immobile might be a little creepy but having the person inside moving and acting might make it a little more approachable. 

Perhaps you should go to a con and rid of your fear the old fashioned way! Face it!!


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 7, 2015)

Battlechili1 said:


> Then Japanese fursuits are your answer to this problem.
> 
> forgive me if I sound like a massive weeb
> but that's what that was and all the ones I linked are from there



It's okay, I'll forgive you Battlechili-sama~ uguuuuuuuu~


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 7, 2015)

Fursuits are required to have a creepy, dead-eyed, smiling face because such an expression hides the true, pained expression of the wearer, who is forced to endure being stuck in a cloth bag surrounded by hotel-food farts.


----------



## Brazen (Jan 7, 2015)

That's why unless you're an incredible faggot you don't go with a cartoony fursuit but try to get a semi-realistic one, those can look pretty decent if made well.


----------



## Joey (Jan 7, 2015)

Brazen said:


> semi-realistic one, those can look pretty decent if made well.



Pshhh. Glass eyes are boooring.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 7, 2015)

I do not like the fluffy full suits with those big eyes and that creepy derpy expression that is so popular in the fandom nowadays. When I see them all I can think of is those creepy mascots at sports games. When one of those creepy things starts coming towards me in the bleachers, I want to hightail it out of there.  I don't mind partials or more realistic costumes, granted some can really go towards the creepy valley end of the spectrum.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 7, 2015)

Joey said:


> Pshhh. Glass eyes are boooring.


Ulysses is considered boring but is also considered a masterpiece.


----------



## Brazen (Jan 7, 2015)

Joey said:


> Pshhh. Glass eyes are boooring.



Who said anything about glass eyes?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 7, 2015)

Creepy done right, right?

Clockwork Creature is worth checking out when "creepy" is the intention. 



Calemeyr said:


> Here's a question: how many furries are watching GoT just because it has dragons in it? (And when will Martin start WoW?)
> 
> And those suits definitely aren't fatties, considering furries or North Americans in general.



The dragon costumes are fatties compared to the actual dragons, though I'm sure Croc was making a joke. The GoT dragons are easily my favorite suits as well due to large amounts of bias, though I've never actually seen the show or read the books. 

They're just so well-made, and I'm very jealous I don't have one sitting in my closet. The group image doesn't do the costumes justice. A CLOSER LOOK DOES. Imagine how many livers had to be sold.


----------



## Esper Husky (Jan 7, 2015)

I've never found the fursuits to be creepy or creepy looking or anything. Some of the people inside, on the other hand...


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 8, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Creepy done right, right?
> 
> Clockwork Creature is worth checking out when "creepy" is the intention.



That is the ultimate Halloween costume.



SkyboundTerror said:


> The dragon costumes are fatties compared to the actual dragons, though I'm sure Croc was making a joke. The GoT dragons are easily my favorite suits as well due to large amounts of bias, though I've never actually seen the show or read the books.
> 
> They're just so well-made, and I'm very jealous I don't have one sitting in my closet. The group image doesn't do the costumes justice. A CLOSER LOOK DOES. Imagine how many livers had to be sold.



Wow that is impressive.


----------



## lefurr (Jan 8, 2015)

It kinda depends on the suit. Some are horrid and some are awesome to look at.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 8, 2015)

lefurr said:


> It kinda depends on the suit. Some are horrid and some are awesome to look at.



Sorry to be off topic but. I just wanted to say that I love your icon. It makes me smile. Did you draw it yourself?


----------



## Bonobosoph (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm not keen on toonies, they look a bit blegh. I like realistic ones.
I wouldn't ever get a suit unless it was crap-your-pants uncanny. I want people's first reaction to start dialling for animal control. xD


----------



## Kane01 (Jan 9, 2015)

I've never found them to be creepy. Then again I don't find clowns creepy either (unless you count Pennywise and that clown from that 50s cereal commercial).


----------



## Victor Anderson (Jan 11, 2015)

The uncanny valley is a bitch, that's why.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor Anderson said:


> The uncanny valley is a bitch, that's why.



Indeed. That's why realistic looking robots creep the hell out of us.

I think letting your own eyes be part of the mask allows for more expression and allows you to see where the heck your going.. however a human's giant cranium is a difficult thing to blend in a costume like that and no doubt can create that uneasy feeling.

This awesome dragon costume is very well made but still has a bit of creepiness to it.
http://th08.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2011/220/b/e/dragon_costume_by_prancingdeer722-d45w0nj.jpg


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 11, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Indeed. That's why realistic looking robots creep the hell out of us.
> 
> I think letting your own eyes be part of the mask allows for more expression and allows you to see where the heck your going.. however a human's giant cranium is a difficult thing to blend in a costume like that and no doubt can create that uneasy feeling.
> 
> ...


I think that one is supposed to be creepy. And yes, very awesome.


----------



## Renarde (Jan 12, 2015)

I don't like most fursuits because of the creepy factor, but recently I've been looking at Japanese ones and... I may be swayed yet.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 12, 2015)

Renarde said:


> I don't like most fursuits because of the creepy factor, but recently I've been looking at Japanese ones and... I may be swayed yet.



Can you link to some of the Japanese costumes you think are cool?


----------



## Renarde (Jan 13, 2015)

Well, this blog has a bunch of them in it's archive, it's where I've found most of the ones I like: http://hellofursuits.tumblr.com/

But specifically:
http://hellofursuits.tumblr.com/post/96177476542/atelieramanojaku-sakimura-the-husky-boy
http://hellofursuits.tumblr.com/post/86757066972/attack-of-the-furry-blog-kemocon6th-x
http://hellofursuits.tumblr.com/post/82643117138/source
http://hellofursuits.tumblr.com/post/82641977181/source
http://hellofursuits.tumblr.com/post/94750625587/source-check-out-the-jmof-archive


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 13, 2015)

I have finally found a fur costume that looks totally bad-ass:

http://cosplay.kotaku.com/rocket-raccoon-cosplay-is-best-in-galaxy-1660353363/+lukeplunkett


----------



## Pantheros (Jan 13, 2015)

Well, personaly when i go onto the mainsite and browse fursuits by date i find that the majority of them are creepy as hell. Though most people just make it by themselfes with little to no prior experience hence the fact they don't look that great. Not many people are willing to plop down 3000+ dollars for a quality fursuit that would be visually apealing. But... hell... even some expensive ones are creepy so i guess it's all a matter of taste.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 13, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I have finally found a fur costume that looks totally bad-ass:
> 
> http://cosplay.kotaku.com/rocket-raccoon-cosplay-is-best-in-galaxy-1660353363/+lukeplunkett



Definitely bad ass.  There's another Rocket out there by LunoVulpes that is pretty damn good.  I've commissioned her for my first fursuit head!

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/lunovulpes/
Rocket account: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/rocket.raccoon


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 13, 2015)

I always loved Mascots. Thought it was fun. My sister on the other hand is absolutely terrified of them, she still can't understand why there is conventions dedicated to them ^.^


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 13, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I always loved Mascots. Thought it was fun. My sister on the other hand is absolutely terrified of them, she still can't understand why there is conventions dedicated to them ^.^


That sounds like typical siblings.


----------



## Renarde (Jan 13, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I have finally found a fur costume that looks totally bad-ass:
> 
> http://cosplay.kotaku.com/rocket-raccoon-cosplay-is-best-in-galaxy-1660353363/+lukeplunkett



That's amazing! See, I really like the ones that are super cutesy and sort of anime inspired, or the ones that are super realistic and detailed like that one. Anything in-between though, I'm not a big fan of. And for some reason the western made ones that are really cartoony make me want to cry.


----------



## jorinda (Jan 14, 2015)

Pantheros said:


> Well, personaly when i go onto the mainsite and browse fursuits by date i find that the majority of them are creepy as hell. Though most people just make it by themselfes with little to no prior experience hence the fact they don't look that great. Not many people are willing to plop down 3000+ dollars for a quality fursuit that would be visually apealing. But... hell... even some expensive ones are creepy so i guess it's all a matter of taste.


When I go to the mainsite and browse art by date I find the majority of it is ugly as hell. Though most people just make it by themselfes with little to no prior experience hence the fact it doesn't look that great. Not many people are willing to plop down 100+ dollars for quality art that would be visually apealing. But... hell... even some  expensive art is ugly so I guess it's all a matter of taste.


----------



## Flavur (Jan 14, 2015)

Battlechili1 said:


> I figure its because most are in a sort of uncanny valley where they just look weird and out of place. Not quite human, not quite animal, and not made to look cute and cuddly like a stuffed animal.
> 
> But I think you're looking at all the wrong suits. There are ze cute ones.
> 
> ...



Holy shit this is too adorable.
Now I have to google Japanese fur suits..


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 14, 2015)

Renarde said:


> Well, this blog has a bunch of them in it's archive, it's where I've found most of the ones I like: http://hellofursuits.tumblr.com/
> 
> But specifically:
> http://hellofursuits.tumblr.com/post/96177476542/atelieramanojaku-sakimura-the-husky-boy
> ...



I agree, they are less creepy then American fursuits.
I think its because the heads are more proportionate to the body. Most American fursuits have these ungodly huge heads and that just creeps me out.
Also it appears that there is a higher quality in materials and craftsmanship.
The anime eyes actually work well with the costume. I might be biased because I grew up watching anime.

..still... I wouldn't be caught dead in one.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Jan 16, 2015)

Uncanny valley effect...

http://hellofursuits.tumblr.com/post/86757066972/attack-of-the-furry-blog-kemocon6th-x
This one however is frekin' adorable! Wonder how much that person charges for commissions?


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 16, 2015)

Renarde said:


> Well, this blog has a bunch of them in it's archive, it's where I've found most of the ones I like: http://hellofursuits.tumblr.com/
> 
> But specifically:
> http://hellofursuits.tumblr.com/post/96177476542/atelieramanojaku-sakimura-the-husky-boy
> ...





Flavur said:


> Holy shit this is too adorable.
> Now I have to google Japanese fur suits..


OH YES
More people are finally understanding the beauty that Japanese fursuits are.

EDIT: If you guys have any interest in them, here's a guide someone in Japan made for creating them translated into English:  http://imgur.com/a/gGFaL#0


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 16, 2015)

Shit [Person of Color], this thread got all kawaii n' shit.


----------



## Renarde (Jan 16, 2015)

Battlechili1 said:


> OH YES
> More people are finally understanding the beauty that Japanese fursuits are.


To be honest I had zero desire to own one before I saw those... and now I'm seriously contemplating saving up for one.


----------

